# Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar



## Chaule (18. Oktober 2013)

*Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Hallo Total War Fans,

mit dem heutigen Patch sind die Seleukiden, mit 7 Satrapen im Schlepptau, spielbar.
Was ganz interessant ist, man kann die Einheit des Generals ziemlich variieren (z.B. gepanzerte indische Elefanten, Peltasten, Streitwagen, Kataphrakte u.a.).


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Der Patch hat mir gestern den Abend versaut, weil ich nicht zocken konnte sondern erst im Schneckentempo saugen musste. 

Seleukiden dürften aber einiges her machen, werden angespielt.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (19. Oktober 2013)

Mir währe performance und bugfixes plus KI Verbesserung lieber gewesen.
Aber tja.
Wobei es vermutlich si iat, dass man die leute die Fraktionen erstellen sowieso für nichts anderes zu gebrauchen sind.
(da man sie ja auf den anderen Sektoren einschulen müsste was lange dauert und nicht weil sie nichts können!)


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Abgesehen von Angriffen auf Städte mit Stadtmauern und der Angewohnheit zu sehr auf low budget Einheiten zu setzen finde ich die KI gar nicht mal so übel. 
Performance ist auch ok, wobei ich ja keinen gar zu schwachen Rechner nutze.


----------



## Chaule (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Es scheint auch der Bug behoben zu sein, dass einem jede, aber auch wirklich jede Fraktion die man neu entdeckt sofort den Krieg erklärt.
Und mittlerweile sind die Armeen der KI auch deutlich variationsreicher.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Den Bug kannte ich noch gar nicht. 
Am balancing wurde anscheinend auch gedreht. Meine Bogenschützen sind bei weitem nicht mehr so durchschlagskräftig, obwohl die Einheitenwerte gleich geblieben sind.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (21. Oktober 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Den Bug kannte ich noch gar nicht.
> Am balancing wurde anscheinend auch gedreht. Meine Bogenschützen sind bei weitem nicht mehr so durchschlagskräftig, obwohl die Einheitenwerte gleich geblieben sind.



 Das mit den Bogenschützten stimmt so nicht. Die Truppen sind von der Seite her (Basisrüstungswert) schlechter geworden und halten da weniger aus.
Von Vorne hingegen ( Schildwert) sind sie etwas stärker geworden.
(steht irgendwo in den Patchnotes.)
Dadurch werden einige Spezialformationen besser.
(Schildkröte... )


----------



## Rolk (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*



silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Das mit den Bogenschützten stimmt so nicht. Die Truppen sind von der Seite her (Basisrüstungswert) schlechter geworden und halten da weniger aus.
> Von Vorne hingegen ( Schildwert) sind sie etwas stärker geworden.
> (steht irgendwo in den Patchnotes.)
> Dadurch werden einige Spezialformationen besser.
> (Schildkröte... )


 
Das weis ich, wollte es nur nicht so kompliziert machen. Gegen gut geschützte Einheiten machen Bogenschützen von vorne fast keinen Schaden mehr. Von der Seite oder hinten fallen schon noch ein paar Gegner um.


----------



## matteo92 (24. Oktober 2013)

Finde die Bogenschützen Viel zu schwach.  Allein das ich 4 Volle Bogenschützeneinheiten brauch um mal Paar Hopliten zu Fall zu bringen is doch nicht mehr funny


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Das ist von einem Extrem ins nächste. Vor dem Patch sind ganze Angriffe in meinem Pfeilhagel zusammengebrochen und jetzt schiesen die Jungs nur noch mit Watte.


----------



## matteo92 (25. Oktober 2013)

Sagt  mal, hatt einer von euch mal einen Bürgerkrieg / Civil War heraufbeschworen?  Das ist ja unmenschlich haha.  Nach  ca.  100 Runden und etliche Schlachten spawnen plötzlich ohne Vorwarnung ca.  10 volle Armeen um Rom und ich kann wieder eine neue Kampagne starten...


----------



## Rolk (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Bürgerkrieg hatte ich jetzt ein mal. War aber in Pella und zum Glück hatte ich noch 2 Legionen in Griechenland stehen. Die folgenden Kämpfe waren aber trotzdem ganz schön harter Tobak. Vor allem die ganzen feindlichen Flotten einzufangen war nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## matteo92 (25. Oktober 2013)

Problem bei mir aber ist das dass Unmengen an Rebellierenden Legionen sind,  das kann ich gar nicht gewinnen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Bei mir waren das "nur" 5 oder 6 Legionen und nochmal so viele Flotten. Mir hatts gereicht.


----------



## matteo92 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Haha da hast du´s ja gut gehabt  
Das passiert mir jetzt zum zweiten mal mit den Unmengen an Legionen macht langsam kein Spaß mehr 
Habt ihr ne Ahnung ob das nur mit den Römern passiert, oder auch bei anderen Fraktionen ?


----------



## Robonator (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*



matteo92 schrieb:


> Problem bei mir aber ist das dass Unmengen an Rebellierenden Legionen sind,  das kann ich gar nicht gewinnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Krass 


matteo92 schrieb:


> Haha da hast du´s ja gut gehabt
> Das passiert mir jetzt zum zweiten mal mit den Unmengen an Legionen macht langsam kein Spaß mehr
> Habt ihr ne Ahnung ob das nur mit den Römern passiert, oder auch bei anderen Fraktionen ?


 
Hab bisher sonst nur Sparta gezockt und bei denen sind die Leute irgendwie im allgemeinen viel "glücklicher". Da ist mir noch nie was passiert.
Bei den Römern aber bisher auch nicht, ich achte aber auch sehr darauf das die Leute in den Städten immer zufrieden sind.


----------



## Norkzlam (25. Oktober 2013)

Der Bürgerkrieg hat nichts mit der Zufriedenheit in den Städten zu tun, sondern hängt von der Innenpolitik ab.


----------



## Robonator (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Der Bürgerkrieg hat nichts mit der Zufriedenheit in den Städten zu tun, sondern hängt von der Innenpolitik ab.


 
Achso  Wie kann man die beeinflussen?


----------



## Norkzlam (25. Oktober 2013)

In der Mitte unten kannst du das Symbol deiner Fraktion anklicken.


----------



## Chaule (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Ich hab schon mit Sparta gespielt und es kam auch dort zur Rebellion.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

Noch ein Tipp für alle Seleukidenspieler. Wer so wie ich am Hungertuch nagt und lange Zeit kurz vor der Pleite steht sollte sich seine Starteinheiten genauer ansehen. Dieser Kriegselefant braucht 700 Taler Unterhalt pro Runde und ich musste lange Zeit mit um die 500 pro Runde haushalten und habe es nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

vergesst nicht, sofern ihr es nicht schon gesehen habt, bis zum 29.10. kostenlos den "Total War: Rome II - Nomadic Tribes Culture Pack" DLC zu installieren


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*



caduzzz schrieb:


> vergesst nicht, sofern ihr es nicht schon gesehen habt, bis zum 29.10. kostenlos den "Total War: Rome II - Nomadic Tribes Culture Pack" DLC zu installieren


 
Schon geschehen, nur noch nicht getestet. Der DLC muss schon im letzten Patch enthalten gewesen sein, ich musste nur noch 2,8 MB laden.


----------



## matteo92 (26. Oktober 2013)

Jap sonst werden 7,90€ fällig.  Aber wieso um aller Welt die Nomaden Völker


----------



## Tymotee (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seleukiden als spielbare Fraktion in Rome Total War 2 verfügbar*

auch eine komische Politik erst Kostenlos dann um 7,9


----------



## matteo92 (31. Oktober 2013)

Denkt dran.  Ab heute ist der Blood ans Gore Dlc verfügbar.  Lasst das Schlachten beginnen muhahaha


----------

